# EVO IX MR and GT500 Rolling and Static.......come beat me up with reviews



## yugamu (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone I haven't picked up my camera in a while.  So, feel free to kick me around that way I can focus a bit more.

1).






2).





3).





4).





Thanks in advance for the abuse. :mrgreen:

-Josh


----------



## RL. (Oct 29, 2010)

I like them all except for the fact that the wheels are underexposed in 2, 4 doesnt bother me though.


----------



## ayeelkay (Oct 29, 2010)

For some reason I can only see photos 2 and  4. Of those two, photo 2 is my favorite. Wheels are a bit dark but great clarity, really like the sky as well.


----------



## yugamu (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys......for the thoughts and praise


----------



## jl1975 (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the first one of the mustang in motion.  I am assuming you took this picture from another car as both were driving at the same speed.  What settings did you use for this?


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Oct 31, 2010)

I love the EVO shots...but i will agree with RL. wheels need a litttttle more exposure but in all they are great shots.


----------



## yugamu (Oct 31, 2010)

jl1975 said:


> I like the first one of the mustang in motion.  I am assuming you took this picture from another car as both were driving at the same speed.  What settings did you use for this?




Yup, the rolling shots were from car to car.  Most of my rolling shots I will put the camera into shutter priority and if we're going 20mph I will set the camera to click at 1/20th, 30mph.....1/30th so on and so forth.  Just simple and easy.


----------

